# Transformation concealment?



## LucaLucari0 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi there. I'm trying to write up a story that involves a transformation. Long story short, a lot of clothing gets ripped off. > If the character wants to cover up his "transformed self", how could he cover up his foot paws? He starts off with regular sized feet and turns into something like this... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6967776/ I've already thought of ways to cover up the rest of his body, but I'm having trouble with the feet. Any help would be appreciated and I reeeeaaaalllllyyy hope i put this in the right place. XD Thank you!


----------



## Zenia (Jul 6, 2012)

With feet that big... he'd have to dress up like a clown with huge shoes. XD But if he is digitigrade (as that picture suggests) then something like really long pants would work. I see lots of people that wear unhemmed pants, and I myself always wear floor length skirts, so my feet are rarely seen.


----------



## LucaLucari0 (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha, clown shoes would be awesome. XD I think the main character is gonna have plantigrade feet. If his transformed version is smaller than his original, then would that work? The pants would be longer on him than usual and they might cover most of his feet except for the toes.(?) How does that sound?


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds reasonable. Then, for the toes... socks, I suppose? Bunny slippers?


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 7, 2012)

You wouldn't, perchance, have an SFW picture, would you?


----------

